# Caught a keeper of a lifetime tonight! Just got engaged!



## Dustin Pate (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanted to post this in here for you folks as I consider you all like family. I asked Kelli for her hand in marriage tonight in front of the castle at Disney World. Actually went off without a hitch and I am so happy for that! She said yes in a shocked state!!!

I just ask for prayers in our life going forward. I know there are many milestones in our future. 

I'll get some pictures up sometime in the morning.


----------



## dawg (Oct 24, 2012)

congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations and I wish you many years of happiness!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats to both of you Dustin!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 24, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Msteele (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!  Disney is a cool place.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Dustin and Kelli.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## suuntov (Oct 25, 2012)

Nicely done...congratulations!


----------



## Randall (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## BradMyers (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Dustin.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats to the both of you.....


----------



## Jeff Blair (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats buddy. That's awesome!!!


----------



## olcaptain (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## flattop (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Bud


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## The Foreigner (Oct 25, 2012)

Very good sir. Wishing you well.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations.  Best of luck.


----------



## Cletus T. (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Dustin…….I met her at the GON meet and greet thing over at Jim and Nicks earlier this year and she was very sweet and very pretty (makes me wonder what she is doing with you though…..J/K man)

Yall have many adventures together in life and here’s to a long and healthy marriage my friend!!!


----------



## Hithatha (Oct 25, 2012)

Very well done. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Oct 25, 2012)

Good to hear Dustin. Congrats. Tell me you went old school and drop down on one knee?


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats. Posting about the West Point water levels must have kept your mind off of it.


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats indeed.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 25, 2012)

Scout'nStripers said:


> Good to hear Dustin. Congrats. Tell me you went old school and drop down on one knee?



Without a doubt. Right in front of the castle at Disney..in front of a few thousand well wishers.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats to both of U. Wishing you many happy years together and a dozen youngins.


----------



## Hookum (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats my friend!!!!!


----------



## aragorn1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## 06 SB (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Dustin!   As a moderator, you should know better than to post a dear hunting thread in the fishing section...

06


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2012)

Pictures.  We need pictures.

Congratulations.


----------



## fotoguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats to both of you...


----------



## krazywayne (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats to the both of y'all. Best wishes


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations Dustin!!!


----------



## brianj (Oct 25, 2012)

Very cool - congrats and best of luck to you all!


----------



## Mikemad (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Oct 25, 2012)

Disney is awesome ,congrats to y'all


----------



## Lanier Jim (Oct 25, 2012)

Thata Boy!   Congrats DP.

LJ


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 25, 2012)

Here are a couple quick pictures. I had a Disney photographer snapping away as it was happening and I will get those pictures when we leave or early next week.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2012)

Great pictures and a very pretty young lady.
Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats man!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats to both.


----------



## crappie man (Oct 25, 2012)

congrats man !


----------



## FMBear (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats and nothing but the best wishes on a lifetime of happiness!!


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Oct 25, 2012)

A Huge Congrats!!! May you have a wonderful life together, with the grace of God/


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats Dustin!


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 26, 2012)

Congratz to the both of you


----------



## Crappiepappy (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats to both of you.
Great looking couple.


----------



## bigfishheads (Oct 26, 2012)

You're a classy guy, Justin!! Congratulations ts to you and your fiancee. Hope you many years of happiness and joy


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats Dustin and Kelli!


----------



## Louie B (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats Dustin!


----------



## chad smith (Oct 26, 2012)

*Congrats*

Congrats to the both of you Dustin!
Were ya shaking like a leaf on a big ol oak tree?
I know I was when I asked my wife the big question!
Just one word from the wise, don't lock tour legs when you are standing there with your bride to be I front of the preacher! You will faint! Figured that one out the hard way


----------



## chad smith (Oct 26, 2012)

bigfishheads said:


> You're a classy guy, Justin!! Congratulations ts to you and your fiancee. Hope you many years of happiness and joy




Who is Justin
Just pickin at ya Doug


----------



## David Parker (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like real magic in the kingdom.  WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Webbslinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats Dustin!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## CBVJamie (Oct 27, 2012)

congrats, remember to always thank God for every thing. Also now it's time to take on a new role as spritual leader of the family, may God bless your marriage and family as long as you keep him in your home!


----------



## bigfishheads (Oct 27, 2012)

chad smith said:


> Who is Justin
> Just pickin at ya Doug



My fingers were moving slower than my brian,  Congrats Dustin and Kelli from Dug


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We just got back in and had a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 16, 2012)

God bless you and your marriage Dustin,,


----------

